# The Red Baron and his Aircraft



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

Manfred Albrecht Freiherr von Richthofen (2 May 1892 – 21 April 1918 ), widely known as the Red Baron, was a German fighter pilot with the Imperial German Army Air Service (Luftstreitkräfte) during World War I. He is considered the ace-of-aces of that war, being officially credited with 80 air combat victories, more than any other pilot.

He is most widely known as flying a blood red Fokker Dr. I, but he flew many other types of machines. Despite the popular link between Richthofen and the Fokker Dr. I, only 19 of his 80 kills were made in this type. Richthofen entered training as a pilot in October 1915. In March 1916, he joined Kampfgeschwader 2 ("No. 2 Bomber Geschwader") flying a two-seater Albatros C.III. On 23 November 1916, Richthofen downed his most famous adversary, British ace Major Lanoe Hawker VC, described by Richthofen himself as "the British Boelcke". The victory came while Richthofen was flying an Albatros D.II and Hawker was flying a D.H.2. He switched to the Albatros D.III in January 1917, scoring two victories before suffering an inflight crack in the spar of the aircraft's lower wing on 24 January. Richthofen reverted to the Albatros D.II or Halberstadt D.II for the next five weeks. He returned to his Albatros D.III on 2 April 1917 and scored 22 victories in it before switching to the Albatros D.V in late June. It was his Albatros D.III Serial No. 789/16 that was first painted bright red, in late January 1917, and in which he first earned his name and reputation.

Manfred von Richthofen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

First set of pics are some of his 'other' machines including lineups of his Jasta 11 fighters and the lone pic is him receiveing the the Pour le Mérite ("The Blue Max"), from Hindenburg.

sources;
"Richthofen" by William E. Burrows
"The Luftwaffe: A History" by John Killen
unknown internet sources


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

and his well-known red Fokker triplane.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

Richthofen was fatally wounded just after 11 am on 21 April 1918, while flying over Morlancourt Ridge, near the Somme River. His Fokker Dr.I, 425/17, was not badly damaged by the landing, but it was soon taken apart by souvenir hunters.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool Chris!


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 21, 2011)

Great shots, thanks for sharing. He's like Babe Ruth.......the Best of the Best.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2011)

Good stuff Chris. If you'd like me to add some pics, I'll scan some from my 1960s copy of the Harleyford book on him, including how he lost the tip of a finger when giving directions to his pilot during his early flying career, after transferring from the Uhlan regiment.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2011)

Great stuff Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

Go for it Terry! I like making these threads so we can have a single area for specific machines. Makes searching easier sometimes. Working on Nowotny and possibly Udet next!


----------



## daveT (Aug 21, 2011)

There is a plaque in the field next to the Sainte Colette Brickworks beside the Corbie- Bray road where Manfred von Richthofen's Triplane is said to have come down. The Barons triplane"ground looped" or spun one and a half times after hitting the ground and came to rest on a pile of " mangel wurzels" or sugar beets. The exact location will never be known but historians have it pinpointed within a small area in the field.
I recommend Norman Franks and Alan Bennets excellent book "The Red Barons Last Flight" for a comprehensive study on the subject. Also Denis May[ Wop May's son] has a great website dedicated to his late father that I recall as having pictures of the location.
exact location where Von Richthofen crashed with his DR1


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## parsifal (Aug 22, 2011)

Some images of the Fokker triplane, from a book Titled "The Essential Aircraft Recognition Guide - Aircraft of World War I 1914-18" Jack Herris and Bob Pearson, Amber Books 2010


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks parsifal!!

a few mor of his triplane. Last pic is another view of his crashed Fokker.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Manfred von Richthofen gained air combat experience in Fokker biplanes, but achieved success only after ]agdstaffel 2 received Albatros D.II fighters. Wearing riding-breeches and a sweater, he is seen here relaxing in front of a new ‘mount’ at Lagnicourt airfield with (from left): Oberleutnant Stephan Kirmaier; Leutnant Hans Imelmann; and Leutnant Hans Wortmann.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2014)

The Masters, excellent Pic!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2014)

Richthofen's Aircraft were:

Albatros D.III WkNmr. 491/16 (this was the all red Albatros)

Albatros D.III WkNmr. 789/17

Albatros D.III WkNmr. 2253/17

Albatros D.III WkNmr. 2252/17

Albatros D.V WkNmr. 789/17

Albatros D.V WkNmr. 1177/17

Albatros D.V WkNmr. 2059/17

Fokker F.I WkNmr. 102/17 (neutral/off green upper, sky blue lower)

Albatros D.V WkNmr. 4693/17

Fokker DR.I WkNmr. 152/17 (neutral green/partially red)

Fokker DR.I WkNmr. 477/17 (neutral green/partially red)

Fokker DR.I WkNmr. 127/17 (neutral green upper, sky blue lower - no red)

Fokker DR.I WkNmr. 425/17 (this was the all red dreidekker)

He also flew a Halberstadt D.II for a total of 12 victories, but the WkNmr is unknown for that aircraft. It is also unknown which Albatros D.III he was flying for his 25th victory (9 March 1917)


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2014)

Kurt Wolff, Manfred von Richthofen and Lothar von Richthofen.

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2014)

It had to be tough being his brother, here you are an outstanding fighter pilot in your own right but always in the shadow.


----------



## Tracker (Jun 29, 2014)

It was a good looking medal.


----------



## mikewint (Jun 29, 2014)

I always liked the triplane and finally built one in 1/48 last year. When I opened the kit I could not believe how small it was. 
The Tri and Max and a comparison with a 109 and 190

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2014)

But speed wasn't a factor so much in WWI as agility was more important - hence the success of the Dr I. Just my opinion.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2014)

The DR.1 was very manouverable, but the D.VII. proved to be a very formidable machine. Unfortunately, Richthofen only flew it a few times for evaluation and died before it became operational with front line units.

It would have been very interesting to see him take the D.VII into battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 29, 2014)

I would love to have seen what Voss could have done with one as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 30, 2014)

The Dr I was only intended as an interim at any rate, the Jastas were actually awaiting the arrival of the D VII, sad that Richtofen never flew the D VII; it was by all accounts a superior fighter compared to the Dr I. The latter was not all that popular and has only become popular in legend owing to Richtofen. Just one thing on the Triplane images, Chris, the picture at bottom right is likely to be a modern reproduction and not one of his triplanes that he flew. Note in the background in the second picture down is the light blue Triplane of Eberhardt Mohnicke adorned with a swastika.

Here are a few images of a modern interpretation of the crash site of 425/17.

















The panel depicted in the scene above, taken from 425/17.






A modern flyable interpretation of 425/17. This is supposed to represent the final paint configuration of the aircraft at the time Richtofen was shot down.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 30, 2014)

When Richthofen flew Fokker's V11 in January 1918, he was not impressed at all. Platz listened to Richthofen's complaints and suggestions along with other top ace's comments and modified V11 to reflect that input. Richthofen flew it again to re-evaluate it and was very impressed.


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 30, 2014)

nice thread thanks....love ww1 ac


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 30, 2014)

> Platz listened to Richthofen's complaints and suggestions along with other top ace's comments and modified V11 to reflect that input. Richthofen flew it again to re-evaluate it and was very impressed.



Undercarriage was too narrow and Platz also made alterations to the fuselage length. Directional instability was also an issue with the V 11. With the 160 hp Mercedez, the D VII was good, with the 185 hp BMW it was terrific.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 30, 2014)

Also, one of the problems that Richthofen did not like about the early V11, was the wing's weakness.

I don't have a direct quote handy, but his observation was that the wings stressed and fluttered, which caused him great concern.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 1, 2014)

> I don't have a direct quote handy, but his observation was that the wings stressed and fluttered, which caused him great concern.



It'd be interesting to read that, Dave. The V 18 had even more refinements that were incorporated into the D VII, which included the fixed fin portion, which increased stability and the subsequent mods that led to the V 22, which was (in essence) a production D VII, despite the Versuchs designation. The V 24 was a standard production D VII and incorporated a more powerful 200 hp engine. It later served as the prototype of the BMW powered production variant.


----------



## daveT (Jul 1, 2014)

Baron Manfred von Richthofen was known to be superstitious and have an aversion about the number 13. This may be due to the fact that he had three crashes on the 13th of various months. He also insisted on taking a tattered pair of old fur gloves with him as a talisman. The same gloves were with him as he gained his first 10 victories.

*(Anybody know if he really had previous crashes and what are the dates) *


In the heat of the battle during World War 2, the average life expectancy of a flying pilot was about 3 weeks. The pilots used to surround themselves with lucky charms, good luck charms and a lot of superstition Amongst the German pilots of the string and canvas flying machines, one superstition was the strongest of all. Not to be photographed before they fly off to their mission. They would allow a photographer to photograph them after they returned and record their victories.

On 21st April 1918, Baron Manfred von Richthofen, the deadliest ace that air warfare had ever known, laughed at this superstition. He stopped to play with a puppy at the door of the hangar, which housed his bright red Fokker triplane, and he smiled into the lens of a camera held by a visitor to the airfield and had his picture taken. The day before, he had shot down his 80th aircraft. However, this day was his last; he was shot down and killed. His luck had run out. 

*(I'm looking for this photograph, Anyone know if this story is true?)*

This blue dog trinket belonged to Baron Manfred von Richthofen. He was known to have carried it into the air for good luck.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 1, 2014)

Good stuff guys!


----------



## mikewint (Jul 1, 2014)

To my knowlege Richthofen had one crash and two forced landings. #1 in March of 1916 just out of flight school. He joined Kampfgeschwader 2. His first time at the controls of his Albatros C he had problems controling his aircraft and crashed. #2 6 March 1917 flying a Halberstadt D his plane was shot in the fuel tank and he was forced to land.
#3 6 July 1917 Richthofen was shot in the head. He barely regained control of his Albatros D managing a severe forced landing.
He suffered serious brain damage (several operations to remove bone splinters) and there is thought that this injury lead to his death. On the day he was killed he had violated all his (and Boelcke's) rules of air combat. His lack of judgement in flying low over enemy territory exposed to ground fire and target fixation on May's Sopwith Camel are consistant with brain injured patients.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2016)

Found some more pics including the Albatross.......


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2016)

Trophies taken from downed airplanes by Richthofen hanging in his room.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2016)

Snautzer01 said:


> Trophies taken from downed airplanes by Richthofen hanging in his room.
> 
> 
> View attachment 335694



Never seen that. Thanks for sharing the pic.

Wonder what happened to all them?


----------



## mikewint (Feb 1, 2016)

Sie sind tot und Nahrung für die Würmer


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 1, 2016)

From what I understand, Richthofen could not get one of his claims confirmed, so when possible he would visit the crash site of his victims and cut the aircraft number from the wreck. He was also a collector of his hunt and liked souvenirs, many times sending them home. He made a collection of silver cups for each victory he achieved, I believe there were 50 made. During the communist occupation of Prussia, I believe the Richthofen estate was raided and those cups disappeared.


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 1, 2016)

Njaco said:


> But speed wasn't a factor so much in WWI as agility was more important - hence the success of the Dr I. Just my opinion.


Unless you wanted to run from a fight because you entered it on their terms. Speed was still a pretty big factor from the memoirs that I've read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 1, 2016)

FLYBOYJ said:


> From what I understand, Richthofen could not get one of his claims confirmed, so when possible he would visit the crash site of his victims and cut the aircraft number from the wreck. He was also a collector of his hunt and liked souvenirs, many times sending them home. He made a collection of silver cups for each victory he achieved, I believe there were 50 made. During the communist occupation of Prussia, I believe the Richthofen estate was raided and those cups disappeared.


There are a few of them in the museum here in Blenheim, alongside the panel from his aircraft, so they didn't all disappear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone notice the ceiling lamp?


----------



## tyrodtom (Feb 1, 2016)

When you mention the Red Baron, the Fokker triplane always seems to come to mind first.

But only 19 of his 80 victories were shot down while he was flying a triplane.


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 1, 2016)

gumbyk said:


> There are a few of them in the museum here in Blenheim, alongside the panel from his aircraft, so they didn't all disappear.


Just had this come through my email:





*Rittmeister Manfred von Richthofen *
The large cup records his 10th victim when downing of an FE2b piloted by 2nd Lt. Gilbert Sudbury Hall who apparently survived being shot down but later succumbed to his injuries while a POW and was buried with full military honours. His observer 2nd Lt. George Doughty was killed in the encounter.
The smaller cup is of much more significance as it records the downing of the RFC ace Major Lanoe Hawker while flying a DH2. MvR was flying an Albatros D.II at the time. After a prolonged dogfight, Hawker decided to run for it but was shot in the back of the head just before MvR’s guns jammed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Njaco (Feb 2, 2016)

FLYBOYJ said:


> From what I understand, Richthofen could not get one of his claims confirmed, so when possible he would visit the crash site of his victims and cut the aircraft number from the wreck. He was also a collector of his hunt and liked souvenirs, many times sending them home. He made a collection of silver cups for each victory he achieved, I believe there were 50 made. During the communist occupation of Prussia, I believe the Richthofen estate was raided and those cups disappeared.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 2, 2016)

gumbyk said:


> Just had this come through my email:
> View attachment 335717
> 
> *Rittmeister Manfred von Richthofen *
> ...


Very Cool! How many of those cups are at the museum?


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 2, 2016)

There's a few trinkets on Richtofen on display, including the centre diorama I posted pics of a page or so back. There's also the Luftwaffe dress uniform of younger sibling.






A couple of paintings:











A flying repro of 425/17. This particular aircraft (note the three other Triplanes there, all flyers) was the first Triplane reproduction imported to New Zealand back in the early 1980s.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2016)

Excellent!


----------

